# Anyone from



## PickingupthePieces (May 7, 2014)

Upstate Ny area with strong attorney referral?
I currently have an attorney in the Albany area but was wondering if any fellow posters had any suggestions for a father friendly atty in this area? Or a sight that might lead to one?
Thanks in advance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

